# 20-39pcplus vs. 25-31pc-plus ???



## mrsollars (Apr 17, 2008)

Is there any reasoning to go with the 25-31 over the 20-39 if there isn't a size restraint??
any input is welcome. 
thanks. 
matt


----------



## Alex at SVS (May 13, 2008)

The 25-31 is going to give a bit more SPL, but the 20-39 plays deeper with a more even response and is, in general, the best for most people in the Plus cylinders.


----------



## mrsollars (Apr 17, 2008)

thanks


----------

